# New Rigs



## buckeyenut10

Hi guys,
I am want to make some new rigs and wanted to have some ideas on what to make and how to make them(step by step instructions). I surf fish. I target red drum, black drum, trout and stripers. Also put what fish the rig is for, and how to fish them(cast and bring it back, let it sit, or jig, etc.). Also if possible could you post a picture of the rig.
Thanks in advance,
Buckeye nut


----------



## dudeondacouch

Which rigs have to tried to tie already? What knots have you practiced? What threads have you read in the forums about rigs? Have you read all the ones in the "Fishing Bible" section?

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/forumdisplay.php?49-The-Fishing-Bible


----------



## AbuMike

Want someone to come and fish them for ya also?.....


----------



## rocket

buckeyenut10 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am want to make some new rigs and wanted to have some ideas on what to make and how to make them(step by step instructions). I surf fish. I target red drum, black drum, trout and stripers. Also put what fish the rig is for, and how to fish them(cast and bring it back, let it sit, or jig, etc.). Also if possible could you post a picture of the rig.
> Thanks in advance,
> Buckeye nut


This will work for the drum. Use a smaller hook and weight if you are targeting smaller fish:


----------



## buckeyenut10

Thank you everyone.


----------



## buckeyenut10

Why knot do you use to connect the hook to the leader


----------



## dudeondacouch

buckeyenut10 said:


> Why knot do you use to connect the hook to the leader


----------



## buckeyenut10

Thanks.....ill be sure to try it


----------



## George Gravier

That looks like some of my knots when I was learning how to tie the bimini twist! Ive gotten better since ha ha


----------



## Charlie2

dudeondacouch said:


>


That's almost a C2 Double Overhand Confusion Slip Knot! :fishing: C2


----------



## rocket

buckeyenut10 said:


> Why knot do you use to connect the hook to the leader


Snell for the drum rig. Trilene knot for smaller stuff.


----------



## roostertail

Why use the mcmahon snap instead of a blue sinker slide?


----------



## Oldmulletbreath

The blue slides break, and lead to major explosions of casting reels. 

Of all the plastic slide things the blue ones are the best.

The nice thing about the AUAP Knot is you don't need to spit on it when you cinch it down.


----------



## tjbjornsen

I'm sorry, but are they serious with that knot in the illustration?
What has he got, 30 feet of leader tied up in that thing?
"A few loops here, a few loops there, some doubled line..."
By the time you are done you are talking about some serious line!


----------



## saltynative

how many different kinds of line do you need in one rig? jeeeeeezzzus! keep it simple! fish are not the offspring of Houdini.


----------



## AbuMike

saltynative said:


> how many different kinds of line do you need in one rig? jeeeeeezzzus! keep it simple! fish are not the offspring of Houdini.


If the below is what you are referring to....the yes this is the standard Drum rig, with a much shorter hook trace of course. Here we go.......



rocket said:


> This will work for the drum. Use a smaller hook and weight if you are targeting smaller fish:


----------



## Nova Fisher

What is the benefit of the double line anyway? There is already the shock leader so why double it up and increase the odds of knot slip/line break


----------



## rocket

Nova Fisher said:


> What is the benefit of the double line anyway? There is already the shock leader so why double it up and increase the odds of knot slip/line break


Good knots tied with doubled line will have a higher breaking point versus knots tied directly to the shock leader. The shock leader is there to prevent break offs during the cast. The doubled knot is there to increase your odds of getting the big one in.


----------



## cooper138

Yup. Go to the bible and look the shockknot test post. Doubled main wins every time.


----------



## macjr

Wow, 19 posts and nothing about the RIVER RIGopcorn:


----------



## cooper138

Cause that was so 2012. But now that you brought it up...:beer:


----------



## River

B-u-u-r-p !! it is amazing --- River


----------



## cooper138

River said:


> B-u-u-r-p !! it is amazing --- River


Got my ziplocks filled with them right now


----------

